# Database Discussions > MySQL >  GPL Free Digital Library Schema

## cypherinfo

Hello, I'm a newbye and I was commited to give a consultation on an open Digital Library schema for free. 

I wonder (may be a dumb query) if are there available free (GPL) empty schema for a Digital Library?


Thank you.

----------

